# Jaguar Mark IV



## Luchotocado (Jul 7, 2015)

This Jaguar is for sale pretty close to me. It looks in decent shape but its missing the rear rack. I wanted to ask you guys if that looked like the right headlight.
Also what would be a fair price to pay. 
Thank you


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 7, 2015)

can't really tell from the pic,but it might be a cev light,which would be right for 59.that bike would fetch at least a few hundred around here.


----------



## how (Jul 8, 2015)

There was just one on Detroit craigslist for 450, it was a 61 i believe , was complete and I think it sold already
That one is a 58 missing the rack, I would try to get it for 300
I believe the headlight is correct


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 8, 2015)

seat looks 59 with 3 rivets.but i'm looking with an iphone.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2015)

how said:


> There was just one on Detroit craigslist for 450, it was a 61 i believe , was complete and I think it sold already
> That one is a 58 missing the rack, I would try to get it for 300
> I believe the headlight is correct




The Jag in question is a 59-60 or possibly an early 61 with the old fork darts. The parts could fetch 300 easy if in decent shape.


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 8, 2015)

The bike is a 59 according to the seller. I figure just the tank and light are worth around 150. I always try to justify buying bikes by telling myself I could get more then what I paid for the bike in parts.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2015)

Luchotocado said:


> The bike is a 59 according to the seller. I figure just the tank and light are worth around 150. *I always try to justify buying bikes by telling myself I could get more then what I paid for the bike in parts.*




That's what you do to cover your asp. Just note that the fork is bent.


----------



## how (Jul 8, 2015)

I have 2 58s paid 200 each for them


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 8, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> That's what you do to cover your asp. Just note that the fork is bent.




It is? What part is bent? I can actually use that to lower the price, unless its too bent and unridable


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2015)

It's bent right at the headtube, straight back. Line up the headtube with the first half of the fork, they should be inline. Looks like it took a head on into a curb or wall.


----------



## how (Jul 9, 2015)

I dont how from that pic you could tell the forks are bent
any way it is a 20 dollar easy fix
usually if the bike took a head on hit
and bent the forks, the fender will have a big long dent in it


----------



## OptimusJay (Jul 9, 2015)

I would say the seller is correct that it's a '59. Maybe a '60 as well. Hard to make it out in the pic but this bike appears to have the newer style chainguard that started in '59. To your original question about what a fair price would be... missing rear rack and maybe the teardrop S reflector (can't tell in the pic). Those curved end bar rear racks with the 4 crutch tips can get pricey if they're nice and the S reflectors go for 40-50 for the repops. I'd try to get it for $300 knowing that, if it were me, I would want to make it complete and would have to drop another $150-200 into it.

Jay


----------



## HARPO (Jul 10, 2015)

I sold mine two years ago here on Long Island for $850. I still regret seiiling it....


----------



## vincev (Jul 10, 2015)

Easy fix on the fork but great bargaining factor.I would stay around $250/275 with bent fork.


----------



## nj_shore (Jul 11, 2015)

I just sold one very similar, maybe a little nicer, for $500.  I think it was a fair price.  They are good looking bikes that stand out.


----------

